# Bones, not just Jewlery



## Wolfeyes (Jan 28, 2010)

Critter bones, whether they be found or acquired, have uses other than adornment that many folks tend to overlook.

Deer leg(this goes for elk moose and caribou as well) bones are a goldmine. Need a nice stabby knife or spear point? Grab a deer leg bone(below the knee works best) and smash one end between two rocks. Chip away at it until you get a nice long shard. Rub the edges against said rocks until you sharpen it to a neat little point. Wrap one end in cloth/floss/whatever and you've got a handy shank or attach to the end of a long stick and go catch some fish/small critters. For fish, attach a barb to keep them from slipping off. Any leg bone will do, of course, but deer bones tend to be straighter and more dense.

The rib bones of small animals(rats, larger squirrels, snakes and some fish for example) make for fair sewing needles in a pinch. Poke a hole in the wide end, thin it out a bit and sharpen up the tip a little. Most of the time they can handle lighter denim. If need be, poke holes where you want to sew before threading.

I got a few more, but I'll type them up later.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been sharpening small ribs for sewing needles and am in the process of turning a deer hoof into a large knife.
Bones are indeed rather useful for many things.


----------

